# 2080S Whistle Issues



## Schroeders (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello,

I'm a lurker that has decided to dive in finally and I have a question for you LGB guru's.. I have an 80's vintage 2080S that just started displaying some weird whistling! The chuff and bell work as usual, but the whistle (once activated either on startup or once the engine slides across the treadle) only blows for a split second and then dies out? You can then hear the last portion of the second pitch tone of the whistle a few seconds later. 


So, it's fully going through the motions and cycling, but not audibly?? 

Any BTDT, or is this likely the signs of a fried board? 

The 9V battery is new and the engine is being run via a larger Bridgeworks transformer.

Thanks all!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Which bridgewerks unit are you using? 
Some of them put out a much higher voltage than the 22 VDC maximum specified for that engine - I think that is specified right on the engine if you turn it over. 

And yes - it does sound as if part of the board is fried. 
Maybe someone else has had the same problem and can add to this. 

I would take the engine off the track - disconnect the battery - let it sit for a while, then reconnect the battery and try it with a low voltage on the track. 
If you get the same problem, specifically on start up, then there is a board problem 

Knut


----------



## Schroeders (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, that worked like a charm, I am whistling again! 

I am using a 15 amp (24 volt max IIRC) BW, but I am very careful on the voltage and use it to power 5 separate trains on about 197' outside, so it's pretty spread out. I am amazed how little amperage that the LGB Buler motors draw in comparison to say a pair of USA Trains F7's or the like, which are complete pigs.. 

Thanks again, most appreciated!


----------

